# webster and waubay south dakota?



## minnesota hunter (Mar 2, 2005)

I live in minnesota and planning a trip to Waubay south dakota and was wondering if there will be geese in this area from march 11-13. This is my first time going and want to know if this is a good spot

thanks for any advice


----------



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

I wo uld head west 30-70 miles then you will be in the main flyway. Webster does get snow geese but not near what the refuges and such get north and south of Aberdeen.


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

ur best bet will be get up by the south end of the SandLake refuge thats where they all sit.


----------



## grizzly (Jan 14, 2003)

and so does the other 3000 hunters. :lol:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

:withstupid: That is true, that is why I like to go out and decoy them in.


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

i just remembered what i saw this fall if you go into webster from the west then take a right at this lil hut like deal that has the subway just down the road from it your on the right rode when i was bout halfway between there and hwy 20 that goes into watertown there were 700,000 - 1 million snows just hovering over all of the pasture land and crop fields in the crandle hills but thats as close to webster/ waubay they really sit.


----------



## minnesota hunter (Mar 2, 2005)

thanks guys on the info. I also want to know if there is a lot of public land in the area to hunt or farmers that are willing to let you hunt there land? thanks again for the information i appreciate it!


----------



## minnesota hunter (Mar 2, 2005)

is there any farmers that will let people hunt around here if there is please let me know thanks for any information


----------



## minnesota hunter (Mar 2, 2005)

i read in our outdoor news that there was a snow goose hunt in minnesot. people on here say it would be pointless to hunt in mn instead go to south dakota. I have tried to plan all of this in one week and dont really know what i am doing. we have no where to hunt and dont really know where to hunt. we were just going to go down to waubay, south dakota and try it. would this be worth it? would we be able to shoot a few? please let me know any info thanks guys


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Look at the reports the day before you leave and start driving and try to find the geese. Some of my best hunting memories are of finding previously unknown spots and having surprisingly good hunts. Sometimes you get skunked but that's hunting and it just makes you appreciate it more when you do get into them. Just put on some miles and knock on some doors. I know you'll want to drive somewhere and get out of the truck and start shooting geese but half the fun is finding them and the anticipation of the hunt.

Good Luck! Bring your camera and post some pics when you get back


----------



## minnesota hunter (Mar 2, 2005)

thanx for the info shu maybe ill have to try it like that


----------



## Armstronghuntinfoo08 (Mar 4, 2005)

hey minnesota hunter! you're best bet is to get ur dad to take you down there and find us a good spot. C ya there! :beer:


----------



## Armstronghuntinfoo08 (Mar 4, 2005)

MAN I LOVE HUNTING!!!
( and dont think hunting is dumb, or you will be the blue! )
:sniper:  :eyeroll:


----------



## minnesota hunter (Mar 2, 2005)

i am also just going down to south dakota with 200 texas rag decoys will this be alright? would it make a difference if i added canadian goose decoys? thanks


----------



## minnesota hunter (Mar 2, 2005)

i am still planning on going down there this coming weekend. is there geese in the area or should i plan on going west a little more. thanks for the information guys.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 12, 2003)

Lots of birds SE of Webster. Going there and further south tomorrow


----------



## minnesota hunter (Mar 2, 2005)

hey bruce, good luck let me know how u do thanks


----------

